# Really REALLY Bad Breath



## MA-Caver (Apr 9, 2012)

Great commercial practical joke... 
[yt]Sh30EIkgE4o[/yt]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sh30EIkgE4o&feature=player_embedded#!

The meanie in me would've not had the video running and just wait and see what the person would do?


----------



## K-man (Apr 9, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## mmartist (May 31, 2012)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------

